# Schulferientermine zum Download, auswertung in der SPS



## Otwin (20 Mai 2019)

Moin,

kennt jemand zufällig eine Internetadresse, wo man die Schulferientermine
herunterladen kann, und zwar so, dass ich sie in der SPS (Wago e!Cockpit)
auswerten kann (also kein pdf zB.).

Für Feiertage habe ich einiges gefunden, aber die kann man auch selber berechnen.

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## marlob (20 Mai 2019)

Hier kannst du iCal Dateien runterladen 
https://www.schulferien.eu/downloads/ferien-im-ical-format/
Da das Textdateien sind, solltest du die auch einlesen können. Evtl vorher umwandeln

Gruss
marlob


----------



## Passion4Automation (20 Mai 2019)

In der Oscat Lib gibt es einen Baustein der heißt Calendar Calc, vielleicht kannst du dir da was abschauen und selbst programmieren.


----------



## mnuesser (21 Mai 2019)

goifalracer schrieb:


> In der Oscat Lib gibt es einen Baustein der heißt Calendar Calc, vielleicht kannst du dir da was abschauen und selbst programmieren.


Also ich hoffe du ermunterst Ihn nicht dazu eine Formel für die Ferienvergabe zu entwickeln,
die Ferien werden nämlich von der Kulturministerkonferenz der Länder bestimmt.

Der Hinweis von marlob ist da eher der Zielführende.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schulferien


----------



## Otwin (21 Mai 2019)

Das selber rechnen nicht geht ist schon klar.
Das wäre ja auch zu einfach 

Die Sache mit iCal wäre vermutlich schon eine Lösung, aber ich hab das schon auf
Schulferien.org gefunden, bei denen ist der download allerdings nur noch mit captcha möglich.

Wäre halt ärgerlich, wenn ich mir da jetzt eine Auswertung für die iCal-Daten bastel und nächstes Jahr geht das ganze nicht mehr automatisch.

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## volker (21 Mai 2019)

dann versuche es doch mal hier.
https://www.schulferien.eu/downloads/ferien-im-ical-format/
oder hier
https://www.ferienwiki.de/exports/de
http://de-kalender.de/icalendar-schulferien

google liefert unmengen an downloadbaren links


ob das zukunftssicher ist steht auf einem anderen blatt


----------



## mnuesser (22 Mai 2019)

Zumindest die nächsten 3 Jahre hast du Ruhe, die Ferientage sind nämlich bis 2022 schon festgelegt.
Und ob es dann eine API oder noch iCal gibt ist so ne Glaubensfrage. Vieleicht ist es einfacher eine Eingabemaske zu basteln?


----------



## Otwin (22 Mai 2019)

Die Eingabemaske hab ich ja schon, aber wir sind doch hier bei der GebäudeAUTOMATISIERUNG 

Die Abfrage von https://www.schulferien.eu/downloads...m-ical-format/ läuft so weit, das zerlegen der iCal-Daten auch.
Mal sehen, wie lange es funktioniert.

Gruß
Otwin


----------

